# Puppy Food;Fromm VS Wellness



## Lakers4Life

I am in the process of changing my puppy food from Royal Canin to either Fromm or Wellness. I have heard amazing reviews about Fromm. Does anyone know if there is a huge difference in the brands? I was also wondering would it be a good idea to use them both as a rotating food? Also I need some advice about protein intake. How much protein should my lil guy be taking in on a daily basis? I was told to stay away from corn, but is rice good?


----------



## maggieh

My personal preference would be the Fromm. They are a small privately held (family) company and own their own manufacturing plant. They make small batches that are quality tested and have never had a recall. You will find them in smaller stores because they do not have the production capacity for a PetSmart.

Wellness is a quality food but they manufacture their products in plants owned by other companies. One of them, Diamond, had a massive recall a couple of years ago. 

If you want to rotate, rotate proteins within a type and brand, not different brands. That way the "base" is consistent and it's easier on their digestive systems. If you switch brands, you need to do a mix-in approach where you switch gradually. For example, with the Fromm grain free, you can rotate between the beef, game bird, lamb and salmon and shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Lou's Mom

I just recently switched from wellness to Fromm's after 6 years. I'll let others weigh in on the nutritional aspects, which seemed pretty close to me but I'm not an expert. But thought I would give you my two cents on the pros and cons:
1. Wellness is easily accessible, Fromm's is only sold at the boutiquey stores in my area or online 
2. Fromm's is a bit more expensive
3. Fromm's has smaller bites than the wellness core
4. Fromm's has a bigger variety of flavors
5. Both are grain free 
I switched because mine seemed to be tired of the wellness but I would have no problem going back to it in the future if they tire of the Fromm's, they are healthy and happy on it. So far, they are doing well on the Fromm's and loving the new tastes.


----------



## shellbeme

I like both brands a lot. Both brands have grain inclusive and grain free. Personally, I don't think grain is a problem, most dogs with food allergies have allergies to proteins not grains anyway. I also find that poop is firmer on grain inclusive.

There are also different lines within each brand. Fromm has their four star line, which is their highest priced food, it's based off of different proteins and being able to rotate flavors-I liked it because it kept things interesting. Most of their kibble is small shaped. They also have a gold line which is cheaper-however, the ingredients are still great even though some will hype up the four star like it's better-I believe the differences are marginal. The gold line has one formulation though it comes in different varieties, gold puppy, gold small breed and so on. I will be putting my dogs on home cooking soon but I have been using the gold canned food along with the four star kibble as their diet. There is a four star canned food but it is obscenely expensive.

There is a grain free line for wellness but I think their grain inclusive lines are just as good. They have a new line for toy breeds that we haven't tried and they have several options for small breed as well. If you decide to go with their core line-which is grain free there is only one that I am aware of for small breeds-they do have other flavors, however not all of them are smaller kibble. That being said, I do not know what size the regular core kibble is. The wellness wet food is great, we have used both the core variety and the regular canned-I don't think one is necessarily better than the other the core is just there to fill in the 'grain free' niche that's popped up.  

So it's up to you, wellness is easier to find. Fromm is a great company with excellent customer service but I did have to mail order from chewy.com. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Lakers4Life

maggieh said:


> My personal preference would be the Fromm. They are a small privately held (family) company and own their own manufacturing plant. They make small batches that are quality tested and have never had a recall. You will find them in smaller stores because they do not have the production capacity for a PetSmart.
> 
> Wellness is a quality food but they manufacture their products in plants owned by other companies. One of them, Diamond, had a massive recall a couple of years ago.
> 
> If you want to rotate, rotate proteins within a type and brand, not different brands. That way the "base" is consistent and it's easier on their digestive systems. If you switch brands, you need to do a mix-in approach where you switch gradually. For example, with the Fromm grain free, you can rotate between the beef, game bird, lamb and salmon and shouldn't have a problem.


 Thanks great advice.


----------



## Lakers4Life

Lou's Mom said:


> I just recently switched from wellness to Fromm's after 6 years. I'll let others weigh in on the nutritional aspects, which seemed pretty close to me but I'm not an expert. But thought I would give you my two cents on the pros and cons:
> 1. Wellness is easily accessible, Fromm's is only sold at the boutiquey stores in my area or online
> 2. Fromm's is a bit more expensive
> 3. Fromm's has smaller bites than the wellness core
> 4. Fromm's has a bigger variety of flavors
> 5. Both are grain free
> I switched because mine seemed to be tired of the wellness but I would have no problem going back to it in the future if they tire of the Fromm's, they are healthy and happy on it. So far, they are doing well on the Fromm's and loving the new tastes.


Thanks Donna for all the info. Seems like Fromm is doing well for others. I am leaning more towards Fromm, hope my transition from Royal Canin is positive.


----------



## Lakers4Life

shellbeme said:


> I like both brands a lot. Both brands have grain inclusive and grain free. Personally, I don't think grain is a problem, most dogs with food allergies have allergies to proteins not grains anyway. I also find that poop is firmer on grain inclusive.
> 
> There are also different lines within each brand. Fromm has their four star line, which is their highest priced food, it's based off of different proteins and being able to rotate flavors-I liked it because it kept things interesting. Most of their kibble is small shaped. They also have a gold line which is cheaper-however, the ingredients are still great even though some will hype up the four star like it's better-I believe the differences are marginal. The gold line has one formulation though it comes in different varieties, gold puppy, gold small breed and so on. I will be putting my dogs on home cooking soon but I have been using the gold canned food along with the four star kibble as their diet. There is a four star canned food but it is obscenely expensive.
> 
> There is a grain free line for wellness but I think their grain inclusive lines are just as good. They have a new line for toy breeds that we haven't tried and they have several options for small breed as well. If you decide to go with their core line-which is grain free there is only one that I am aware of for small breeds-they do have other flavors, however not all of them are smaller kibble. That being said, I do not know what size the regular core kibble is. The wellness wet food is great, we have used both the core variety and the regular canned-I don't think one is necessarily better than the other the core is just there to fill in the 'grain free' niche that's popped up.
> 
> So it's up to you, wellness is easier to find. Fromm is a great company with excellent customer service but I did have to mail order from chewy.com. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


:ThankYou:


----------



## Lou's Mom

Dee - I don't think you can go wrong with either just make sure you transition slowly. When I first talked with the vet about it years ago, she recommended doing a one to three parts mixture - one part new and three parts old food for several days, watch for any issues. I think i actually did it for a week before I increased it. If everything is ok, no loose poos, no vomiting or increased scratching then increase it to half and half for several days.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Wellness caused a lot of tear staining with my girls. That's why I switched.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I just put Matilda on Fromm's she loves it, she especially likes the lamb, I noticed the kibble is much smaller, might be easier for a puppy to eat


----------



## Lakers4Life

Lacie's Mom said:


> Wellness caused a lot of tear staining with my girls. That's why I switched.


Thanks I decided to go with Fromm.


----------



## Lakers4Life

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just put Matilda on Fromm's she loves it, she especially likes the lamb, I noticed the kibble is much smaller, might be easier for a puppy to eat


Thank you


----------



## Lakers4Life

Lakers4Life said:


> I am in the process of changing my puppy food from Royal Canin to either Fromm or Wellness. I have heard amazing reviews about Fromm. Does anyone know if there is a huge difference in the brands? I was also wondering would it be a good idea to use them both as a rotating food? Also I need some advice about protein intake. How much protein should my lil guy be taking in on a daily basis? I was told to stay away from corn, but is rice good?


Good News: I decided to go with the Fromm puppy food. I found a Fromm dealer in my area, which is really nice. I bought the Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini and The Gold Puppy Kibble. I didn't have any trouble weaning him off the Royal Canin food, he took right to the Fromm Salmon Tunalini.:chili: I did notice that the Fromm Salmon Tunalini food is a bit larger than the Royal Canin kibble so it was a challenge for him to chew. I soaked the food in warm water and he was able to chew it better. He was licking his lips wanting more. Tomorrow I will try the Gold Puppy Kibble. Thanks to all you for your help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I also noticed the salmon kibble larger than the lamb, maybe they will give you a sample of the lamb. Glad he likes it


----------



## Lakers4Life

Matilda's mommy said:


> I also noticed the salmon kibble larger than the lamb, maybe they will give you a sample of the lamb. Glad he likes it


Thanks


----------



## Sylie

After much research and trial and error, I am totally with Fromm. The kibble in my most recent purchase seems bigger, but it is flat, so it is still easy for tiny teeth. I try to have two different proteins, for variety. I used to keep them accustomed to two different brands, because sometimes the feed store where I shop would be out of the brand they were used to.

The feed store where I have been buying pet food for 15 years doesn't carry Fromm...so I buy it online from Chewy...Chewy is great, I feel like they are my friends.


----------



## mdbflorida

When I switched to Fromm and had mixed the food, Boo, picked out the Fromm to eat and dumped the Canine Caviar on the floor. It was quite funny and complete ruined the point of a slow transition. Good news it did not mess with his tummy and he had normal poop with of mixing.


----------



## Lou's Mom

mdbflorida said:


> When I switched to Fromm and had mixed the food, Boo, picked out the Fromm to eat and dumped the Canine Caviar on the floor. It was quite funny and complete ruined the point of a slow transition. Good news it did not mess with his tummy and he had normal poop with of mixing.


Mags - that's funny! Lou does that with string beans, he will eat around them and if he accidentally gets one he literally spits it out! Pfffftttt noise included!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

Just another note. I found the Fromm food at a local boutique store. But I don't frequent the store much because they just really aren't that friendly. The price per bag at the store was around 5.00 higher than ordering it thru Chewy.com. And then our taxes are 9.5% sales tax, so that was in addition to the 5.00. Chewy.com offers free shipping with autoship and no taxes.


----------

